
Valve tackles dodgy devs cheating Steam review scores - timje1
http://arstechnica.co.uk/gaming/2016/09/valve-steam-cheating-review-scores-devs/
======
unsignedqword
Steam reviews aren't exactly a great way to measure whether or not you should
buy a game...more often then not, it's mostly just 12-year-olds trying (and
failing) to make jokes

